# Double standard



## Scopa Nuova

Ciao ragazzi e tipi,

I looked up the Italian for "double standard" (meaning judging one person by different rules or behavior than used for another person) and found the following in the Word Reference Dictionary:


*"codice di valori valido più per un gruppodi individui che per un altro"*

Surely, there must be a shorter way to say this in Italian than to give a dissertation on the subject.  Any suggestions?

SN


----------



## k_georgiadis

OP suggests _usare due pesi e due misure_.


----------



## Scopa Nuova

k_georgiadis said:


> OP suggests _usare due pesi e due misure_.


 

Thanks georgiadis,

That's better

SN


----------



## 0scar

Anche "due morali" e "doppio standard"


----------



## Scopa Nuova

0scar said:


> Anche "due morali" e "doppio standard"


 

Grazie Oscar

Ah......Even better shorthand way of saying it.

I wonder where the other long winded version originated?


Grazie a tutti e Buona giornata,

SN


----------



## MünchnerFax

Sorry 0scar, but both of your suggestions are not idiomatic in my opinion and I never heard of them.
Instead, I second k_g's one.
Another very common phrase is _fare figli e figliastri_, "to distinguish between sons and stepsons".


----------



## kittykate

MünchnerFax said:


> Sorry 0scar, but both of your suggestions are not idiomatic in my opinion and I never heard of them.
> Instead, I second k_g's one.
> Another very common phrase is _fare figli e figliastri_, "to distinguish between sons and stepsons".


 
Davvero, MF? A me invece suonano bene sia doppio standard che doppia morale (Panebianco sul Corriere e Google), ma non ho mai sentito _fare figli e figliastri_ 

caterina


----------



## MünchnerFax

Ah sì? Sarà che leggo poco Panebianco. 
Comunque davvero non hai mai sentito "_figli e figliastri_"?


----------



## Scopa Nuova

So! Here's the vote , so far:

usare due pesse e due misure Yes-K_G, Yes-MF = 2-Yes
due morali e doppio standard Yes-Oscar, No-MF,Yes-KK = 1-Yes
Fare figli e figliastri Yes-MF, No-MF, No-KK = 1-No


D'accordo?

SN


----------



## MünchnerFax

Scopa Nuova said:


> Fare figli e figliastri *Yes-MF, No-MF*, No-KK = 1-No


I only voted yes, so that one is a tie. 

It's _due pe*si* e due misure. _


----------



## kittykate

MünchnerFax said:


> Comunque davvero non hai mai sentito "_figli e figliastri_"?


 
Giuro, MAI sentito 

_Usare due pesi e due misure_ sì, ma a me verrebbe in mente solo *dopo* _doppio standard_ e _doppia morale_... 

Vorrei davvero sentire altre voci: è uno di quei casi in cui WRF mi porta a interrogarmi su espressioni che do per scontate da sempre 

caterina


----------



## 0scar

Anche in Inglese si parla  di "double moral standard" e di "double moral hazard" 

BTW, thread about "_figli e figliastri_"  (in Spanish "hijos y entenados" but there is not an English similar expression): 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1424243


----------



## london calling

kittykate said:


> Giuro, MAI sentito
> 
> _Usare due pesi e due misure_ sì, ma a me verrebbe in mente solo *dopo* _doppio standard_ e _doppia morale_...


Io in qualità di abitante della vostra penisola  (parte meridionale) da TANTO tempo, aggiungo solo che _a_ _chi figlio e chi figliastro_ qui si dice spesso, ma "double standards", in situazioni un po' più formali, l'ho sempre tradotto con (_usare) due pesi e due misure_.

Prrrr, Kitty....


----------



## Scopa Nuova

kittykate said:


> Giuro, MAI sentito
> 
> _Usare due pesi e due misure_ sì, ma a me verrebbe in mente solo *dopo* _doppio standard_ e _doppia morale_...
> 
> Vorrei davvero sentire altre voci: è uno di quei casi in cui WRF mi porta a interrogarmi su espressioni che do per scontate da sempre
> 
> caterina


 

Bene. Aspetterò altre voci!

SN


----------



## Scopa Nuova

Ah qui certo v'è un pasticcio. Che ho fatto io?


SN


----------



## miri

Fornisco il mio modesto contributo, ordinando le locuzioni in ordine, in base alla mia percezione, da quella più comune a quella meno comune:

1) usare due pesi e due misure
2) usare una doppia morale
3) usare un doppio standard
4) a chi figlio e chi figliastro (mai sentita, ma ne capirei il senso in contesto)


----------



## Scopa Nuova

miri said:


> Fornisco il mio modesto contributo, ordinando le locuzioni in ordine, in base alla mia percezione, da quella più comune a quella meno comune:
> 
> 1) usare due pesi e due misure
> 2) usare una doppia morale
> 3) usare un doppio standard
> 4) a chi figlio e chi figliastro (mai sentita, ma ne capirei il senso in contesto)


 

Perché la mia expressione originale non c'e' in questa lista vole dire che non usa in italia oggi?

SN


----------



## Odysseus54

Anche per me "due pesi e due misure" e' l'espressione classica.

Quella dei figli e figliastri non l'ho mai sentita.

Il "doppio standard" ci scommetterei che e' un inglesismo.

Il che non vuol dire che non si usi - in un Paese dove per dire "avversario politico" si dice "competitor", puo' succedere di tutto.


----------



## rubuk

Mi accodo all'interessante dibattito per portare la mia esperienza. Sono praticamente d'accordo con Odysseus54 su tutto, tranne che per l'espressione fare figli e figliastri, che invece ho sentito molte volte durante la mia vita, ma mi pare stia perdendo terreno, e perciò sembra la meno adatta alla bisogna, ma sotto sotto se la meditiamo bene capiamo che può ancora valere.
Per dire "avversario politico" si dice "competitor"? Ma quello lo dice Berlusconi, che non è laureato in lingue ma in pubblicità, e deve dar da intendere che conosce l'inglese. 

St.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Mi sovviene il dubbio che _figli e figliastri _possa essere diffuso solo in alcune aree d'Italia. Per quanto mi riguarda è un'espressione di uso così comune che non l'avrei mai messa in discussione.


----------



## Einstein

Odysseus54 said:


> Anche per me "due pesi e due misure" e' l'espressione classica. D'accordo
> 
> Quella dei figli e figliastri non l'ho mai sentita. Neanch'io!
> 
> Il "doppio standard" ci scommetterei che e' un inglesismo. Anch'io!


----------



## london calling

MünchnerFax said:


> Mi sovviene il dubbio che _figli e figliastri _possa essere diffuso solo in alcune aree d'Italia. Per quanto mi riguarda è un'espressione di uso così comune che non l'avrei mai messa in discussione.


 
Qui è di larghissimo uso: se hai visto il mio link, avrai visto che è un sito campano che l'utilizza. Però, vedo che i "polentoni"  non lo conoscono....

_Doppio standard_ è un inglesismo anche per me. Mai sentito (e mai l'userò)!


----------



## MünchnerFax

Sì london, ma dalle mie parti non si dice "a chi figli e a chi figliastri", ma solo "figli e figliastri" (eventualmente col verbo _fare_, "qui si fanno figli e figliastri").


----------



## london calling

MünchnerFax said:


> Sì london, ma dalle mie parti non si dice "a chi figli e a chi figliastri", ma solo "figli e figliastri" (eventualmente col verbo _fare_, "qui si fanno figli e figliastri").


Vabbè, ma la radice e il significato sono quelli, no? Voglio dire, se parlassimo io e te e ognuno usasse la propria versione dell'espressione, ci capiremmo al volo , nevvero?


----------



## MünchnerFax

Certo.


----------



## Einstein

Aggiungo "figli e figliastri" al mio repertorio!

Due punti sulla parola "standard":
- io userei il plurale, come ha fatto LC: "double standards".
- ci sono altri esempi di "standard" usato come inglesismo: io tradurrei "standard of living" come "tenore di vita" o "livello di vita", ma ho visto più volte "standard di vita" nelle traduzioni giornalistiche (spero di non essere troppo fuori tema...).


----------



## evrix

To my opinion:

_due pesi e due misure_ is the current italian version
_figli e figliastri_, which I also hear in the form _*ci sono* [=there are] figli e figliastri_, is a slangy form used in central and southern Italy
_doppio standard_ sounds a bit technical to me, as in electric plugs which may follow two standards in Italy: shuko and common italian plug
_doppia morale_ sounds referring to a commonly incoherent habit of someone's [sort of _razzola bene e predica male_] but i never heard of


----------



## MünchnerFax

evrix said:


> _figli e figliastri_ is a slangy form used in central and southern Italy


Mi permetto di dissentire su questo punto perché io, che sono finora il maggiore difensore dell'espressione in questa discussione, sono del nord-ovest; e ho esperienza di altre persone del nord che la usano.


----------



## rubuk

MünchnerFax said:


> Mi permetto di dissentire su questo punto perché io, che sono finora il maggiore difensore dell'espressione in questa discussione, sono del nord-ovest; e ho esperienza di altre persone del nord che la usano.



Quoto, abito in liguria, nord-ovest, e vedi post n. 19.

St.


----------



## miri

Per la cronaca , ho recentemente sentito in TV l'espressione "doppiopesismo". E' presente anche nel dizionario


----------



## xmas50

In quanto _a chi figlio e a chi figliastro_, Londoncalling dice che nell'Italia del sud si sente spesso. Io vengo dall'Italia del nord (sono una polentona ) e devo dire che l'ho letto molto spesso ma l'ho anche sentito abbastanza frequentemente; quindi non credo sia un uso regionale, ma piuttosto un'espressione idiomatica, dal chiaro significato, che forse sta cadendo in disuso. 

Ciao


----------



## marco.cur

"fare figli e figliastri": la sento sin da bambino; è l'espressione che mi piace di più;
"usare due pesi e due misure": è molto comune;
"doppio standard": è una traduzione dall'inglese, da noi non si è mai usata;
"doppia morale": mai sentita, ma penso comunque che con questo significato il termine morale sia usato impropriamente; casomai il significato sarebbe quello di avere comportamenti diversi a seconda delle circostanze, non trattare le persone in modo diverso.


----------

